# Shark vertebrae.. need cast in alumilite



## jamesatkeson (Jan 1, 2017)

I have several shark vertebrae that I need cast into blanks. I'm still deciding on colors. I think I have enough for three pens.  Alumilite preferred. These will be for personal use. Who has the the ability to cast these for me? Thanks guys.


----------

